# scary moment!!!!



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

so i woke up this morning and the power has gone out in my fish room!!!!      both my 125 werent running heaters or filters at all. i panicked and ran outside to turn the circut breaker on and whew all the discus werent even stress at all but still a VERY scary moment.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jd lover said:


> so i woke up this morning and the power has gone out in my fish room!!!!      both my 125 werent running heaters or filters at all. i panicked and ran outside to turn the circut breaker on and whew all the discus werent even stress at all but still a VERY scary moment.


I would FREAK out!!! I double and triple check everything when I wake up, when I get home and before I go to bed.


----------



## mhertzfeld (May 19, 2012)

same thing happend to me which prompted me to buy a portable generator. I bought one capable of 3200 watts so I could power all my tanks in addition to the fridge and maybe a tv or computer. I also bought an alarm that goes off when the power goes out so if I'm sleeping I can wake up and start the generator.

For those that are interested I did some research when this happend to me and the first thing to do is not freak out! I only researched the affects of no power on canister filters so I can not speak about others. Depending on the size of the filter I hear you have anywhere from 6 hours to 24 hours to get the power going again. If not all the oxegen will be depleated and then you run into your BB dieing. Also when the BB dies the water in the canister will become toxic and when the power does come back on will pump that toxic water back into the tank. Again, depending on how long the power is out and if you have running heated water it doesn't hurt to do a few small water changes. Maybe 5% an hour?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mhertzfeld said:


> same thing happend to me which prompted me to buy a portable generator. I bought one capable of 3200 watts so I could power all my tanks in addition to the fridge and maybe a tv or computer. I also bought an alarm that goes off when the power goes out so if I'm sleeping I can wake up and start the generator.
> 
> For those that are interested I did some research when this happend to me and the first thing to do is not freak out! I only researched the affects of no power on canister filters so I can not speak about others. Depending on the size of the filter I hear you have anywhere from 6 hours to 24 hours to get the power going again. If not all the oxegen will be depleated and then you run into your BB dieing. Also when the BB dies the water in the canister will become toxic and when the power does come back on will pump that toxic water back into the tank. Again, depending on how long the power is out and if you have running heated water it doesn't hurt to do a few small water changes. Maybe 5% an hour?


_Well then the common refrain is that no matter bacteria in a bottle can't work because they don't have access to food and oxygen. This argument is 100% false because bacteria are not human - they don't need to eat every day or have a constant source of oxygen - bacteria don't have lungs! Nitrifying bacteria need their food (ammonia or nitrite) and oxygen to grow and divide. If they don't get ammonia/nitrite and oxygen they just wait until it comes along and then they divide. That's how bacteria have survived for millions of years. So the whole argument about them dying in a bottle because they don't have 'food' and oxygen just shows a complete ignorance of basic bacterial physiology._

Quoted from Dr. Tim in another thread....

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=246181&start=15


----------



## kwajr (Nov 1, 2011)

Boom!


----------

